# Sismógrafo basado en WII



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 26, 2011)

La noticia me sorprendió...

Cuantos de nosotros tal vez tengamos una consola WII para entretenernos en familia (o solos ) y en algunos juegos tienes que dejar tu control quieto para calibrarlo... 

El control posee unos acelerómetros internos en los cuales se basaron unos investigadores chilenos para darle un uso sismográfico en conjunto con otras aplicaciones y crearon un programa de detección 

La noticia indica en parte:

... debido a los acelerómetros con los que cuenta su control Wiimote, investigadores de Chile han decidido trabajar en un software que permita monitorear en tiempo real las vibraciones geológicas y registrar cualquier movimiento sobre una superficie.

 Me parece estupendo cuando aparecen estas noticias aludiendo a *observadores* que crean a partir de los inventos de otros, ya sea para mejorarlos o darles otros usos.

 Mis felicitaciones a estos y otros investigadores, como algunos de los lectores y participantes de *FDE* que motivan la creatividad y desploman el absurdo dicho de que *todo ya está inventado* .

 Aún quedan cosas por descubrir y por inventar... *quien de nosotros será el siguiente*


----------



## andrewblog (Ago 3, 2011)

Hace algún tiempo oí hablar de ordenadores portátiles usados ​​como sismógrafos
http://qcn.stanford.edu/


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 3, 2011)

los WII tambien se usan para crear pizarras interactivas, y funcionan muy bien, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## pett1921 (Ago 3, 2011)

otra cosa el wiimote que tiene wiimotion plus supongo que seria mas exacto, lo digo porque tengo un wii y 2 controles


----------



## maezca (Ago 21, 2011)

nunca lo pude probar porque no tengo un receptor bluetooth para la computadora (el soft, se instala en la pc y solo se usa el wiimote para detectar)... para el que lo quiere http://wii.scenebeta.com/tutorial/uso-de-wii-sismo


----------

